# برنامج لحساب قطر انابيب التشلرز مع مراعاة تدفق وسرعة المياه



## الفاتح علي (8 يوليو 2008)

ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم والله الموفق


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (8 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد البنا (9 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وشربت من انهار الجنه ورحم الله والديك

شكرا يا معلم ----


----------



## ابن العميد (10 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (10 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (12 يوليو 2008)

مشكور عزيزي على الجهد


----------



## عاشق العروبة (12 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amr fathy (15 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## عوض بدر (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نور محمد علي (18 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## q23 (18 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (18 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (18 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك بك


----------



## الدكة (18 يونيو 2009)

رائع جميل ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (19 يونيو 2009)

حاجة تشرف بصحيح ................. اهو دا الشغل ولا بلاش:78:


----------



## عباس العميري (19 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و كثر من امثالك


----------



## هشام العمدة (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك لله الف خير اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## iraqiengineer (20 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (20 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Atatri (21 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amakali (21 مارس 2011)

مشكور كتير اخى


----------



## goor20 (22 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## baraa harith (11 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## mohkhateeb (23 ديسمبر 2012)

نفع الله بك


----------



## elgamlaa (28 ديسمبر 2012)

لا جميل بجد


----------



## fuadmidya (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## tarek gamarec (2 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ENG\HVAC. AMER (2 مارس 2013)

_*شكرا على البرنامج وبالتوفيق .*_​


----------

